# do I have to...



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I am going to be planting my 55 gal soon and was wondering if I should still gravel vac? there is a mac in the tank so its not like there is a lot of crap,
thx


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

yes as this will help free up nitrous gases that form in the substrate. Just be careful around the base of the plants







your mac will clear the debris but he wont suck up the stinking water and bacteria that form in the substrate.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

ok thx


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I would actually say no. As bacteria breaks down waste it will form a mineral rich mulm that plants thrive from. With that though.. water changes, water changes and water changes. Watch your parameters closely. In my planted 55 I only cleaned gravel twice a year to keep down excessive buildup. Good biological filtration also.

f*ck I love that aston martin. Its a db9 coupe not the vanquish right.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

channafreak said:


> I would actually say no. As bacteria breaks down waste it will form a mineral rich mulm that plants thrive from. With that though.. water changes, water changes and water changes. Watch your parameters closely. In my planted 55 I only cleaned gravel twice a year to keep down excessive buildup. Good biological filtration also.
> 
> f*ck I love that aston martin. Its a db9 coupe not the vanquish right.


 Completly agree.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

channafreak said:


> I would actually say no. As bacteria breaks down waste it will form a mineral rich mulm that plants thrive from. With that though.. water changes, water changes and water changes. Watch your parameters closely. In my planted 55 I only cleaned gravel twice a year to keep down excessive buildup. Good biological filtration also.
> 
> f*ck I love that aston martin. Its a db9 coupe not the vanquish right.


 yup :nod:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

In my planted 110g tank i NEVER do gravel cleaning for the reasons that channa said!


----------

